# E. Matty 2/9



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

Had a tuff day in E. Matty on saturday with the beautiful weather. Couldn't find the trout. ended up with only 1 red and 1 flattie. didn't even see a lot of bait anywhere. fished mud, shell, grass, and sand and don't know where the fish were hidin.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

same here, took me most of the day to find a couple, but was a nice day on the water.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Great day to be on the water but I couldn't even buy a bite. Saw very little bait too. We fished from 7 until 12 and decided to head in.


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

My buddy and I hit the South shoreline as well. Managed only 1 keeper red on a bone topwater. He had a couple mini-specks on a bone sea shad.

Beautiful day, some bait, clean water. We felt like the water was very low. Maybe time of year or the East wind. The high pressure didn't help, but you gotta fish when you get the time to. 

We were in kayaks fishing the coves, but we saw alot of boats drifting about 500 yards of the shoreline in a color change. Maybe they had more luck...


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I drifted out there with no luck.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

man figured yall would tear um up ......


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

We fished Drull's, Cleveland, S. shoreline. We drifted mid bay and fished Old gulf cut, the piles in the I.C. and finished with the Chinqapin cut. Nodda. Threw everything we had at them except live bait. We actually saw plenty of bait but nothing. Fished from 6:30 till 3ish. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## woodyak (Nov 29, 2005)

*A Few Later*

It was the same for us. We did get a couple of small keepers and one nice flounder, but it was after 2pm before we ever got a bite. Threw everything at em in the morning but to no avail.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Not that I'm glad to hear about all of these fish not being caught, but it makes me feel better because I fished all over the bay and we only boated 2 trout for Friday and Saturday. We threw everything at them but the kitchen sink. Live, dead, and artificials!


----------



## Goosehunter (Feb 5, 2007)

*2-8*

Fished East Matty on Friday noon to dark and Saturday dawn to noon. 
Friday picked up 3 fat reds including this 30" and a few trout drifting shell north of 3 mile and Raymonds reefs. 
Saturday was tough, drifted same areas and managed a couple small trout. 
All caught on Roach Norton Sand Eels


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

We had no luck either, but it sure was a beautiful day.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

It was tough for everyone. My group ended up with 4 trout to 22" and 2 nice reds. We waded mud/grass and some shell. All fish were caught on Fat Boys. We had about 4 or 5 rats and 2 under size flounder mixed in too.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Myself and a friend of mine fished from about 4pm to 10:30pm and had good luck. Fish were extremely picky, we caught all of ours of Corky fatboy floaters. We tried several different styles of tops with not even a blow-up. Ended up releasing a 26" and kept 5 trout 16"-22". Also had two reds (23" & 25") Had a fish about 28" cut me off on an oyster shell. She came completely out of the water when she hit my floating fatboy. Missed several blow-ups and pulled the hooks on another big trout, but never got a good look at her. Bite was from about 5:45pm to about 9:30 pm, wasn't hot and heavy, but consistant. We were fishing shallow water with a mud/grass/shell bottom.


----------



## mikegio (Nov 26, 2006)

i caught a 2'' speck on a corky peanut. no bites other than that all day. beef stick suffered the same. he ate his fair share of sausage rolls though.


----------



## rodanent (Aug 27, 2007)

What was the deal with the freak fog bank that rolled in about 3:00 Sat. At first we thought it was smoke from the grass burns, but the fog was cold and damp then cleared after a couple of hours.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Saturday was awesome , drifted the south side pocket and tore em up all day , report with pics somewhere around here ...


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi mikeago........a 2" trout? Sure you didn't mean a 2' trout? I don't think a 2" trout would be feeding like that. Besides, they are probably still up in the grass until they get bigger or they will be eaten by almost anything.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

How do you guys fish these floating fatboys? Are they topwater or divers? Thanks

Salty


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

They are topwaters.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

lesmcdonald said:


> Hi mikeago........a 2" trout? Sure you didn't mean a 2' trout? I don't think a 2" trout would be feeding like that. Besides, they are probably still up in the grass until they get bigger or they will be eaten by almost anything.


No, he meant 2".


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

nice port Way to go/


----------

